# Taking a decent photo



## Terredax

I know there is plenty of information on here about taking photos, so please don't tell me to read the library. The more I read on the subject, here and around the internet, the more confused I become. I'm at an age where technology has outran me and I can best learn by seeing it done or specific instructions.

After all of that, is anyone willing to explain to me how to set my camera in manual mode, to take a decent photo? I normally just turn it on in auto and find a source of light which is usually the sunlight. I don't have a light tent or special lights, if that makes a difference.
I was hoping to just get the basic settings to take a clear photo, and then I could adjust the setting to find the effect it caused. That would help me to learn at least a little about it.

Thank you for anyone willing to help me out.

I have a pen I would like to get a good photo of to present to the forum.


----------



## JohnGreco

I use Manual mode when I'm doing landscape photography, but for my pens I use a flash. I find it easier to use Aperture mode (with the aperture usually set to around f9-11). This allows me to control the aperture, ev/exposure, and iso but lets the camera figure out what the shutter speed needs to be when the flash fires. You would benefit from a tripod if you don't already have one. I'm not sure if you will be using a flash or not.

Also keep in mind almost no photo is perfect as-shot. Fine tuning it to look like the pen as seen by the eye will require some editing. 

This is a very high level explanation, but I hope it helps!


----------



## Terredax

JohnGreco said:


> I use Manual mode when I'm doing landscape photography, but for my pens I use a flash. I find it easier to use Aperture mode (with the aperture usually set to around f9-11). This allows me to control the aperture, ev/exposure, and iso but lets the camera figure out what the shutter speed needs to be when the flash fires. You would benefit from a tripod if you don't already have one. I'm not sure if you will be using a flash or not.
> 
> Also keep in mind almost no photo is perfect as-shot. Fine tuning it to look like the pen as seen by the eye will require some editing.
> 
> This is a very high level explanation, but I hope it helps!



I gave it a try and the photos are blurry. Several tries and either the whole photo is blurry or only part of it is blurry, i.e. the part closest to camera, or it looks way too bright or washed out.
I've tried to follow instructions off of the internet and I can't get the settings that are mentioned. My photos are less than appealing and I don't want to post a photo that doesn't represent the pen.
I will wait for the sun and try again, if that doesn't work, there's no point in posting a photo.
Thanks for trying to help a dummy.


----------



## low_48

Can you get a tripod?


----------



## Sylvanite

I see from your other post that you have a FujiFilm FinePix E550.  If that is the case, then you can manually set the aperture, shutter speed, and ISO sensitivity via the attached instructions.


----------



## Terredax

Sylvanite said:


> I see from your other post that you have a FujiFilm FinePix E550.  If that is the case, then you can manually set the aperture, shutter speed, and ISO sensitivity via the attached instructions.




I checked my camera and you are correct. How were you able tell what my camera is? That's weird.

Also, I read the instructions and I have no idea what EV increments are. It was also mentioned to set shutter speed to 10 and my camera doesn't go that high.
Can you suggest the settings I should use as a starting point? Thanks.


----------



## Terredax

I just read about ISO and if I understand it correctly, the higher the number, the brighter, but grainier the photo.
Higher shutter speeds are used in low light? And require a tripod?

It appears that I will be trying to learn one hobby to support the original hobby, that I still need to learn.


----------



## SDB777

What type camera are you using?  Point-n-shoot or full-frame DSLR?

Are you from background of taking photographs of 'normal stuff', like landscape, close-ups of flowers, sports/action shots?




Understanding the basics of taking a well focused photograph is a starting point.  No normal person ever went out and said, "I'm only going to take photo's of pens, and I can only do it with a billion dollar camera."  We all started somewhere else, possibly decades ago when cameras took film and needed a dark room to develop them.

ISO:
Lower the number, the better the image quality.
High the number , the more 'grain' the image will have, which equals lower quality.


If you were closer, I'd certainly show you my set-up...I too am of the "show me how it works" camp.  Certainly, there must be a member in the Chapter close by that can give you some pointers?!?!?





Scott (too complex to just answer) B


----------



## Sylvanite

Terredax said:


> I checked my camera and you are correct. How were you able tell what my camera is? That's weird.


When you take a photo with a modern digital camera, it includes additional data about the photo in the jpg file.  It's called EXIF data ("EXIF" stands for "Exchangeable Image File Format").  I attached the EXIF data from your pen photo for reference.  In addition to telling what kind of camera you used, it also says that you used "program auto-exposure" mode and that your camera chose an aperture of f/2.8, a shutter speed of 1/110 second, and ISO value of 200.



> Also, I read the instructions and I have no idea what EV increments are. It was also mentioned to set shutter speed to 10 and my camera doesn't go that high.
> Can you suggest the settings I should use as a starting point? Thanks.


"Exposure Value" (EV) units simply express the relative brightness of a photo's exposure.  It's a logarithmic scale where each increase of 1 EV unit represents twice the amount of light.  That is, +1 EV unit is equivalent to:
One full f/stop wider aperture, or
Doubling the exposure time (halving the shutter speed), or
Doubling the ISO Setting.
For example, here are a few other combinations that would yield the same Exposure Value as the one in your pen photo:
Aperture: f/4, Shutter Speed: 1/110 sec, ISO 400
Aperture:  f/2.8, Shutter Speed 1/55 sec, ISO 100
Aperture:  f/4, Shutter Speed: 1/55 sec, ISO 200

If, on the other hand, you wanted a brighter photo, you could (for example) manually set the exposure to Aperture f/2.8, Shutter Speed 1/50 sec, and ISO 200.  That would be a +1 EV unit (or in old parlance, one f/stop brighter) change in exposure.  You have to manually set all three - otherwise the camera will change one (or more) of the values to achieve the exposure it thinks is correct.

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## tbfoto

Where about in Indiana are you? I'm a commercial photographer and might be able to help you out. Sounds like you could use some hands on, one on one help. If your close, I would be willing to help.


----------



## projectgrover

It sounds like you don't want to invest in anything additional. So here is how I would do it using natural light. First do it on a cloudy day put the pen flat in whatever you want to use as a background. Take some white foamcore or something that is white and rigid and place it around the pen to get rid of the dark spots. Try that and let me know how it comes out.


----------

